# cyanobacteria



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey so would metricide help bet cyanobacteria


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I doubt it.... cyanobacteria thrives on stagnant conditions, where circulation, oxygen levels, and nitrates are low. I would do a couple water changes and try to syphon out as much of it as you can, then add a power head or two to generate more circulation and get rid of dead spots, and dose nitrates to about 20ppm; or you could try erythromycin


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Erythromycin will kill cyano as mentioned above. You can usually siphon off the algae and provide more current, and this usually helps to minimize it. Unfortunately nothing will actually eat it.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep in mind that I believe erythromycin(which is the only thing I know of that works) kills all bacteria so your tank would have to start cycling from scratch again


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Erythromycin will kill cyano as mentioned above. You can usually siphon off the algae and provide more current, and this usually helps to minimize it. Unfortunately nothing will actually eat it.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


were do you buy Erythromycin


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> were do you buy Erythromycin


google....


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You get the prescription from your doctor first..tell him/her it's for your fish, not you... 
No, just kidding. You get it at the pet store in the medicine section. Most popular one probably would be the API brand but it's kind of expensive at around $15 a box that contains 10 packages and each package is good for 10 gallon so depending on the size of your tank it may need quite a few and your supposed to dose at least twice so it gets quite expensive. I have a mild case of cyano in my 50 gal planted but I haven't brought myself to buying the Erythromycin because of the cost. 
Probably would try the cheaper method, dose more nitrate and increase circulation and oxygenation.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have used Erythromycin on a few of my tanks. It worked really good. Its actually made for fish bacterial infections. Most pet stores sell it. . Dosing takes up to 5 days if I remember right. People say it will kill your good bacteria. If you have Bio balls, You could remove some of them. Keep them aside in a container with your tank water in it while you dose. Return them when finished.


----------

